# 10 dpo BFP - My symptoms!



## immy11

Hi girls!

I haven't been here in a while, I was driving myself crazy so I banned myself from posting on BnB, not to say that I wasn't reading posts and googling constantly, so I thought i'd contribute and hopefully help others out.
So here are my symptoms, sorry there's not many..

I knew when I ovulated because the day before I was cramping, super horny, had lots of watery cm and I was temping to confirm.

1-7 dpo - Nothing at all, I tested bfn on both frer and ic on 6 and 7 dpo

8 dpo - Slight cramps for a few seconds about 3 times throughout the day and tingly boobs for a minute at night. Bfn on frer and ic (I think this was implantation day)

9 dpo - More twinges in uterus and boobs feel strange, tingly not sore. Fmu bfn with frer and ic.. At night may have had an extremely faint bfp on both frer and ic, could only see the lines after they had dried and i was holding them up to my iphone flashlight (Crazy, i know!).

10 dpo - FMU faint but defiantly pink and there bfp on frer! YAY! But 10 miu ic is still bfn. Just got home from work now and took an ic which is a faint bfp! :)

I will take a clear blue digital on Friday when my period is due and hope it says 2-3 weeks

Please keep rising HcG, please stick little one, please please pleassssssse god!!


----------



## immy11

Oh and today (10 dpo) I have creamy/ewcm


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh fingers crossed for you, so exciting. Sounds really good. And very positive for all the ttc ers to to see this :) keep us posted x x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## BambinoLemonT

Congratulations!!! That is so exciting! Sending you positive vibes and hoping for a sticky bean and happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance:

I will be 10dpo tomorrow and plan on testing on a $ store cheapie. Been feeling really different this cycle. Most noticablely, my bbs are killing me which I have never experienced before. Hoping it means something! [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun! :D


----------



## immy11

Thanks everyone! Goodluck Bambino, sore boobs is a great sign let us know when you poas!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats


----------



## Beautifulbub

Good luck xx


----------



## Xxenssial

congrats


----------

